# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Niskorizični carski rez i smrtnost novorođenčadi II

## BusyBee

Kopiram sa zakljucanog topica:



> Ova rasprava je presla granicu pristojnosti i prerasla iz rasprave o tekstu u vrijedjanje udruge. 
> Molim vas, nastavite korektno ili nemojte pisati.


Dakle, molim vas da ovdje nastavite o tekstu iz naslova.
Radi se o OVOM tekstu.

----------


## leonisa

> slazem se da elektivni carski nije dobar


molim da se radi razlika izmedju elektivnog medicinski opravdanog i elektivnog medicinski neopravdanog carskog reza. 
hvala.

----------

gdje je bilo vrijedjanje udruge?

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi (napisa): 
> Nije mi bas jasan tekst: da li govori o SIDS-u? 
> 
> 
> Vidim da mi nitko nije odgovorio, pa molim jos jedanput pojasnjenje, jer mi stvarno nije jasno, evo ovo iz teksta: 
> 
> "....većim rizikom novorođenačke ili dojenačke smrti, nego one majke koje su rodile vaginalno...." 
> 
> Da li se radi o smrtnosti pri porodu ili kasnije, u prvim mjesecima zivota iz "nepoznatog" uzroka, poznatije pod nazivom SIDS?


Ponavljam pitanje, da li urednice znaju na sta se tekst odnosi, s obzirom da je odabran za stavljanje na portal?

----------


## aries24

nisam rodila na carski, izbjegla sam ga za dlaku
moje dijete je iz mene doslovno isčupala babica
zavukla ruku i isčupala
i da ne znam koji autoritet napiše da je moje dijete izvađeno, a ne rođeno ja ne bih ni trepnula jer mi to ne znači ama baš ništa

ne znam kako bi se tek trebale osjećati majke posvojene djece?

a što se tiče mijenjanja autorskog članka, ja sam protiv
di bi tome bio kraj???

tko zna što bi ja sve pronašla što mi smeta  :/

inače, potpisujem i lunu rocco

----------


## Mamasita

deaedi ne radi se o SIDS-u
umjesto da bez potrebe prozivas urednice, mogla bi npr malo prosurfati netom  :Wink:  



> Early neonatal mortality refers to a death of a life-born baby within the first seven days of life, while late neonatal mortality covers the time after 7 days until before 29 days. The sum of these two represents the neonatal mortality. Some definitions of the PNM include only the early neonatal mortality. *Neonatal mortality is affected by the quality of in-hospital care for the neonate*. Neonatal mortality and postneonatal mortality (covering the remaining 11 months of the first year of life) are reflected in the Infant Mortality Rate.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perinatal_mortality

----------


## Deaedi

> deaedi ne radi se o SIDS-u
> umjesto da bez potrebe prozivas urednice, mogla bi npr malo prosurfati netom


Oprosti sto sam pitala :shock: 
Zar ovo nije pdf "Komentari na tekstove s portala" otvoren da se pita i komentira?

----------


## Mamasita

pa ne znam, pitanje - da li urednice znaju na sta se tekst odnosi? - mi se cini malo suvisno. 
mozda sam u krivu :/

----------


## Deaedi

> pa ne znam, pitanje - da li urednice znaju na sta se tekst odnosi? - mi se cini malo suvisno. 
> mozda sam u krivu :/


Ako urednice ne znaju na sta se tekst odnosi, ko ce onda znati? Da li govoris ironicno, opet ne kuzim? Sta ces, plavusa sam.

Moje pitanje nije bilo "provocirajuce" (svi smo jako osjetljivi po ovom pitanju), nego me STVARNO zanimao upravo taj podatak. Osim toga, nisam jedina koja je pomislila da se radi o SIDS-u.
Osim toga, smatrala sam da ce urednice kompetentnije odgovoriti od mog laickog surfanja po netu.

----------


## mama courage

> Dakle, molim vas da ovdje nastavite o tekstu iz naslova.


tesko da mogu nastaviti raspravu o tekstu, kad me se javno proziva. stoga molim da mi se dopusti *kratki* off topic... 




> javljaju gotovo isključivo zato da bi Rodu proglasili sektom, agresivno nastrojenom, ovakvom, onakvom...Onda započinje preuveličavanje i patetika
> 
> kojima je preko 50% postova usmjereno na konstantno huškanje protiv Rode





> Mislila sam prvenstveno na mamu courage.


luna rocco,

imas li *dokaze* za svoje tvrdnje?

- u kojem postu sam Rodu *proglasila* *sektom*
- u kojem postu sam Rodu *proglasila preagresivno* *nastrojenom*
- u kojem postu sam *huskala* *protiv Rode* (dovoljan je jedan, mada bi ih po tvojoj racunici trebalo biti minimum 65) ?

zanemarit cu rijechi "iskljucivo", "preuvelicavanje" i "patetika" (mada si slobodna i na njih dati dokaze).

imam oko 130 postova, nece ti biti tesko naci sporne recenice.

----------


## Mamasita

deaedi sori ako sam te krivo skuzila
imas pp  :Saint:

----------


## suncokret

Luna: koliko afirmativnih postova treba imati da bi se moglo zatim izraziti i mišljenje koje nije niz dlaku većini? 
Reći ljudima nek idu drugdje ako im ovdje ne odgovara, samo zato jer imaju svoje mišljenje?Oprosti, ali to nije u redu.
Ja ću samo još jednom reći, da sam ja urednica tog teksta ispričala bi se svima onima koji su se našli uvrijeđeni i ne bi mi to teško palo. Jer činjenica je da izjava "ne rađaju svoju djecu" vrijeđa neke žene. To što neki to ne mogu razumjeti ne umanjuje tu činjenicu. Mene ne vrijeđa, ali mislim da je ružno tako nešto reći i još k tome ne priznati ljudima za pravo da ih tako nešto može uvrijediti.

----------


## ronin

Riječ *forum* dolazi iz latinskog jezika-_forum Romanum_ bio je središnji trg u starom Rimu gdje su stari Rimljani svakodnevno dolazili čuti što ima novoga,slušati govore i *razmjenjivati mišljenja* o raznim temama koje su se ticale njihovog svakodnevnog života.

Znači osnovni smisao ovog(i svakog drugog)foruma jest razmjena mišljenja i stavova,a ne suma istoznačnih tvrdnji i navoda.

Osobno prezirem zabrane i cenzure ,tabu tema ne bi smjelo biti sve dok se ipak vodi računa o etičkoj ispravnosti tekstova koji se prezentiraju na portalu.
O dobroj namjeri uopće nema spora,no upravo je spomenuta granica ovdje ipak prekoračena.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> luna rocco,
> 
> imas li *dokaze* za svoje tvrdnje?
> 
> - u kojem postu sam Rodu *proglasila* *sektom*
> - u kojem postu sam Rodu *proglasila preagresivno* *nastrojenom*
> - u kojem postu sam *huskala* *protiv Rode* (dovoljan je jedan, mada bi ih po tvojoj racunici trebalo biti minimum 65) ?
> 
> zanemarit cu rijechi "iskljucivo", "preuvelicavanje" i "patetika" (mada si slobodna i na njih dati dokaze).
> ...


Ne znam iz kojeg razloga ti odgovara praviti se da ništa ne razumiješ, jer imam dojam da si inteligentna osoba. Isto tako, ne znam zašto već drugi put odlazim u offtopic, no udovoljit ću ti i navesti svoje argumente.

Unaprijed se ispričavam na off topicu, ali ne želim ovo riješavati preko pp-a. Naglašavam da neću replicirati na daljnja pitanja (a sasvim sam sigurna da će ih biti), jer je i ovo prevelika digresija (koju sam, priznajem, sama inicirala).

Prvo bih se osvrnula na tvoje potpise kojima vrlo eksplicitno daješ do znanja da ti je namjera na ovom forumu uzburkati vode, a ne sudjelovati jer ti se dopala atmosfera - prvi je bio (nisam sigurna da ga se doslovno sjećam, improvizirat ću) - "majka xy rođene elektivnim carskim i hranjene adaptiranim" (nebitno jesu li navodi točni ili nisu, no ne vidim drugu svrhu naglašavanja tog u potpisu i relevantnost za sudjelovanje na forumu koji promiče dojenje i prirodan porod, osim čiste provokacije); drugi je popis "draga mi je Roda, ali mi je draža istina", čime impliciraš da Roda laže, što je u najmanju ruku kleveta.

Ne da mi se gubiti vrijeme na detaljno pretraživanje tvojih sto i kusur postova, za primjer su dovoljni postovi na ovom topicu (npr. "juriš na vjetrenjače"  :Rolling Eyes:  ). 

Dovoljno si inteligentna da nećeš eksplicitno napisati "Roda je agresivna sekta", ali omalovažavački pristup i lagano posprdan ton izvire iz tvojih postova (npr. kad sam ja jednom napisala da mi je skroz blesavo koliko mama u trudnoći svako malo ide na uzv samo vidjeti bebu, ti si mi replicirala da mi je to sad možda blesavo, ali da se ne bi začudila da to na ovom forumu uskoro bude proglašenom novim vidom attachment parentinga. Toliko o sprdnji. Posprdno spominjanje dojenja do škole ili spavanja u krevetu s roditeljima do punoljetnosti da ne spominjem – to je ujedno i odgovor na „preuveličavanje“).

Plus, na topicima o Neasistiranom porodu barem si 3 puta pitala bi li Roda objavila priču o elektivnom carskom, iako si svjesna činjenice da se Roda zalaže za prirodan porod, a ne za elektivni carski. Ne bi li bila provokacija da ja dođem na forum Prijatelja životinja i opetovano ih ispitujem zašto ne objave bar jedan mali člančić o tome da je meso ipak super klopa?  

BTW riječ „patetika“ se nije odnosila na tebe.

Moderatorice, sorry na OT, ja sam ga započela i ja ga završavam, bez obzira na daljnje upite i komentare ne namjeravam više skretati s teme.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Luna: koliko afirmativnih postova treba imati da bi se moglo zatim izraziti i mišljenje koje nije niz dlaku većini? 
> Reći ljudima nek idu drugdje ako im ovdje ne odgovara, samo zato jer imaju svoje mišljenje?Oprosti, ali to nije u redu.


Već sam naglasila da nije riječ o mišljenju, jer i sama po mnogim pitanjima imam mišljenje koje je kontra uvriježenog (navela sam i dva primjera). Molim čitati s razumijevanjem.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Isprike na rascjepkanom postu, fali mi edit, još bih htjela naglasiti da znam kako je



> "draga mi je Roda, ali mi je draža istina"


parafraza (da me se ne prozove zbog neukosti ili doslovnog shvaćanja), no i u tom (ili baš u tom) kontekstu je svakako provokacija.

----------


## MGrubi

možda bi ubudće edukativne tekstove koji su mjestimično "nespretno"  formulirani  ili namjerno uvredljivi, ali ipak u većini teksta govore istinu, trebalo ne dirketno prevoditi nego napraviti vlastiti tekst osvrta na taj (npr. ka lektira) i ostaviti link na orginal
tako se ne bi samo prenosio tekst nekog tamo autora kojeg ne možemo zamoliti da bude senzibilniji a istovremeno prenijeti činjenice da se nitko ne osjeća manje vrijedan ili uvrijeđenim

na kraju krajeva bila je rasprava na Forumu o rađanju carskim rezom pa se imalo uvid da je to jako  osjetljiva tema

pristup porodu se treba radikalno promjeniti
ali ne revolucijom, revolucija jede svoju djecu

----------


## VedranaV

Marsden Wagner nije neki tamo autor.

S http://www.udrugaprimalja.hr/content...3=0&G4=0&ID=47:




> Dr. Marsden Wagner je američki perinatolog i epidemiolog, iz Kalifornije. Aktivno i glasno podupire primaljstvo. Bio je direktor sektora za zaštitu zdravlja žena i djece pri WHO (Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija) petnaest godina. Putuje u mnoge svjetske gradove gdje predaje o unapređivanju maternalne skrbi, uključujući pravilnu primjenu tehnologije u porođaju i promiče posao primalje kao idealan izbor za najbolji ishod normalnog porođaja. Savjetnik je nacionalne i lokalne vlasti te nevladinih udruga, a svoja je znanstvena otkrića i predavanja prezentirao u 45 zemalja. Čest je gost televizijskih emisija. Dobitnik je mnogih počasnih nagrada i priznanja za svoja dostignuća. Izdao je 134 znanstvena rada, 20 poglavlja u raznim knjigama i objavio 14 znanstvenih knjiga u Engleskoj, Njemačkoj, Francuskoj, Španjolskoj, Rusiji, Italiji, Japanu, Kini, Švedskoj, Izraelu i Danskoj.


Njegov tekst o tehnologiji u porodu, u kojem je naglasak na tehnologiji, a ne na tome rađaju li žene ako im liječnici izvade djecu iz njih ili ne, objavljen je u Midwifery Today, a u Hrvatskoj i na stranicama Hrvatske udruge primalja.

----------


## MGrubi

eto ja sam se nespretno izrazila, hoću reći da je autor ne baš tako pristupačan za reakciju čitatelja kao forumi

----------


## VedranaV

Postoji još nešto zanimljivo - na engleskom se za rađanje najčešće koriste dva izraza: "to give birth" i "to deliver". To give birth je izraz koji zagovaraju oni koji nastoje da žene imaju aktivnu ulogu za vrijeme poroda. To deliver je pasivnije za ženu, stavlja osobu koja je uz rodilju u središte - I delivered her ili her baby će reći primalja ili liječnik. Na hrvatskom bi to bilo "rodila je" i "porodio/la sam je" pa primalje i liječnici kažu npr. da su porodili nekoliko tisuća žena. Možda je dr. Wagner i zato napisao da žena ne rađa, znajući za tu konotaciju izraza "to give birth" i onda napisao što se zapravo događa, kada se gleda tehnologija.

----------


## mama courage

ocekivala sam dokaze  :Rolling Eyes:  




> prvi je bio (nisam sigurna da ga se doslovno sjećam, improvizirat ću) - "majka xy rođene elektivnim carskim i hranjene adaptiranim


nije. prvi je posluzio sprdnji tvojih istomisljenica, pa sam ga maknula.




> "draga mi je Roda, ali mi je draža istina", čime impliciraš da Roda laže, što je u najmanju ruku kleveta.


  :Rolling Eyes:  totalna glupost. 




> Ne bi li bila provokacija da ja dođem na forum Prijatelja životinja i opetovano ih ispitujem zašto ne objave bar jedan mali člančić o tome da je meso ipak super klopa?


to nije bila nikakva provokacija, vec je trebalo posluziti kao dokaz koliko su urednice portala dosljednje u onome sto govore. 




> npr. kad sam ja jednom napisala


to si napisala kao luna rocco il kao glasnogovornica Roda? ako sam se sprdala, onda s _tvojim_ stavom il stavom neke druge forumasice. ako ces mi to uzeti za zlo, bujrum, al mi ne podmeci da se sprdam s udrugom.




> Dovoljno si inteligentna da nećeš eksplicitno napisati "Roda je agresivna sekta",


ti znas citati misli ? otkud znas sto ja mislim o udruzi rode ? a sto o pojedinim clanicama ovog foruma ? 


nevermind, pitam ponovo...luna rocco: *imas li dokaze za svoje tvrdnje* ?

----------


## Romy

mama courage, nemoj da se ovo pretvori u ring, mislim da bi konstruktivnija rasprava donijela više koristi. 
Osim ako se nemate namjeru pofajtati u blatu  :Laughing:  , i razonoda je dobrodošla  :Wink:

----------


## BusyBee

Pa evo, ukratko, sto sam shvatila vrijedjanjem, sto udruge, sto urednica (i moj stav je li ovo uvredljivo ili nije, nije podlozan raspravi, to je moj dojam, jednako kao sto je vas dojam o nama i udruzi, proizasao iz jedne recenice, jednog teksta na portalu, vidljiv u gotovo identicnim citatima):




> ...Meni tekst (ili bolje receno "tekstic") djeluje neozbiljno i nedoreceno....
> ...kad su očito neki jednakiji i ravnopravniji...
> ...zaista se čudim što je pojedinim urednicama teško za razumjeti da je to zaista uvredljivo i učiniti 2 klika mišem i riješiti stvar....
> ...ovo uporno negiranje nečijih osjećaja...
> ...a ispada da je roditeljski forum neosjetljiv na osjećaje majki, ali što je najgore - i na osjećaje djece....
> ...u čijem je interesu omalovažavanje i ponižavanje majki carica???....
> ...pa ja mislim da je ok da i takav tekst postoji jer pokazuje kolika je ljudska glupost, neosjetljivost, ogranicenost itd.  (a isto tako govori ponesto i o urednistvu roda)....
> ...ta mi je neosjetljivost i nedostatak empatije fascinantna....
> ...ipak je na djelu diskriminacija... sve su mame jednake, ali ipak one koje nisu rodile carskim i koje doje preko xx mjeseci su malo jednakije...
> ...


Dodaj tome vecinu posta sw mame.

Osobno, najvise me vrijedjaju optuzbe da omalovazavamo majke koje su rodile carskim rezom, da smatramo da nisu rodile i sl. Jer jednostavno nije istina.

Dugujem komentar i na jedan komentar od Sorcie... kod nas uvjeti jos uvijek nisu kao oni iz prvog ponudjenog teksta (koji zbog toga nije prihvatljiv), ali se pocelo polako, ali dosljedno, u RH promovirati elektivni carski rez koji nije medicinski opravdan.

Komentari sto bi Roda trebala, morala, sto bi bilo za Rodu najbolje... to vjerojatno vrijedja svaku pojedinu clanicu koja je angazirana oko brojnih projekata u udruzi. Na takve se necu uopce osvrtati - imate prostora, puno je problema u drustvu, dobro bi doslo jos udruga, volontera i dobrih ljudi da se bave istim stvarima kao i Roda pa izvolite, napravite to na pravi nacin, ispravniji nego sto to Rode cine. 

Dalje, o tome kakvi se tekstovi pojavljuju na portalu i jesu li SVI stav udruge... Ja portal vidim kao mjesto preko kojeg: 

1. promoviramo stavove udruge 
2. predstavljamo svoje projekte 
3. informiramo i educiramo o temama koje su bliske podrucjima kojima se bavimo 
4. predstavljamo teme koje motiviraju citatelje na promisljanje i mijenjanje ukorijenjenih stavova 
5. izazivamo ukorijenjene stavove koje smatramo stetnima po nas i djecu 
6. osnazujemo zene, roditelje. 

Kad ne bi bilo tako, pola rubrika bi odmah trebali obrisati jer na portalu ima jako puno tema o kojima Roda NEMA stav i podrucja kojima se Roda NE BAVI, ali se ticu roditeljstva u najsirem smislu pa te teme obradjujemo.

Jedino pravilo kojeg se drzimo (urednistvo) jest da tekstovi i ideje koje se provlace u tekstovima ne smiju biti kontra nasih ciljeva, vizije i misije, vrijednosti i principa djelovanja, da ne miniramo same sebe. I to smatram legitimnim pravom Rode kao vlasnika portala. 

U tekstovima ce se cesto naci tema koje diraju nekoga u nerazrijesene emocije, probleme, u nesto osobno. 
Onaj dan kad u tekstu na portalu iscitam poruku "mi smo bolje od vas ostalih", a da me se ne podrzi u neobjavljivanju ili micanju teksta, maknut cu se s ovog posla. 
Do tada, radim s vjerom da ponekad treba dirnuti u osinjak da bi se sprijecila veca steta ili potaknuo veci broj ljudi na razmisljanje o tome je li nesto sto je postalo globalni trend, generalno poboljsanje kvalitete zivota, procesa ili x, kako ga mediji i pojedinci koji su strucni u podrucju reklamiraju ili nije i iza toga postoji i tamnija strana, da upoznamo i nju (bar zagrebemo po njoj).

Preskacem uvrede upucene direktno meni i mom nedostatku nekih ljudskih kvaliteta u meni .... nije vrijedno spomena.

----------


## željka!

Iskreno nemam volje sve čitati, pročitala sam onaj prvi zaključani dio, i samo ću reći da mi se uopće ne raspravlja o tome, nakon svega što sam doživila u rodilištu ne tribam se sad sekirat i oko toga da li sam ja svoga, toliko dugo željenog bebača, rodila ili mi je on izvađen iz utrobe.

Sramota oko čega se ovde raspravlja.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Komentari sto bi Roda trebala, morala, sto bi bilo za Rodu najbolje... to vjerojatno vrijedja svaku pojedinu clanicu koja je angazirana oko brojnih projekata u udruzi. Na takve se necu uopce osvrtati - *imate prostora, puno je problema u drustvu, dobro bi doslo jos udruga, volontera i dobrih ljudi da se bave istim stvarima kao i Roda pa izvolite, napravite to na pravi nacin, ispravniji nego sto to Rode cine*.


potpis

----------


## makka

Rasprava na temu da li je dijete rođeno carskim rezom mama rodila ili su ga izvadili iz utrobe, mi je u rangu onih tvrdnji da djeca začeta umjetnom oplodnjom nisu jednaka djeci začetoj prirodnim putem.

Hvala Bogu pa živimo u vrijeme kada imamo mogučnost carskog reza kojim su spašene mnoge bebe i majke, koje možda ne bi preživjele prirodan porod.
Dijete rođeno kroz vaginu, kroz rez na trbuhu, a bogami nekad i kroz guzu , su *rođena* djeca koje su *rodile* i na svijet donijela njihove majke.

Netko je spomenuo eng. inačice poroda, to give birth i to deliver. To deliver u našem prijevodu bi značilo donijeti (na svijet), a ne poroditi. Moje razmišljanje.

Neindicirani carski je druga priča, i druga krajnost kao i mnoge druge koje nam je donijela suvremena medicina. Ja ga ne podržavam, ali ne pada mi na pamet reći da neka mama nije rodila svoje dijete.

I potpisujem potpis marie71    :Kiss:

----------


## mama courage

> Jedino pravilo kojeg se drzimo (urednistvo) jest da tekstovi i ideje koje se provlace u tekstovima ne smiju biti kontra nasih ciljeva, vizije i misije, vrijednosti i principa djelovanja, da ne miniramo same sebe. I to smatram legitimnim pravom Rode kao vlasnika portala


potpuno mi je vise nebitno jel tekstovi s portala odrazavaju stav udruge il sto bi rekla sw mama onog iz donje stubice, za sebe osobno mogu samo ovo reci: ako me itko bude pitao odakle mi to da se cr ne radjaju djeca, nego vade iz majcine utrobe, odakle mi to da odredjena djeca naginju narkomaniji i delikvenciji, da pakovanja adapt. mlijeka znaju biti s komadicima stakla i sl, kao izvor cu navest portal udruge rode. jer istina je, to sve tek na ovim stranicama imadoh prilike saznati.




> mislim da bi konstruktivnija rasprava donijela više koristi.


imas potpuno pravo, ovo vise nema nikakvog smisla. odoh. bez ljutnje, al u potrazi za raspravom.

----------


## zrinka

na rodinom portalu postoje tekstovi gdje se spominje termin radjanje uz carski rez...
uhvatili ste se ovog tekst autora kojeg smo prenijeli i sad implicirate da roda ne smatra carki rez porodom i da je smatramo da mame koje su rodile na carski nisu rodile ....

zasto nitko od vas nije rekao udruzi primalja da makne taj tekst i zasto vas vrijedja nego ste samo poceli s napadima na rodu? zasto se netko nije obratio autoru i rekao da ga tekst vrijedja? 

ispada da roda spominje porodo samo za vaginalni porod sto nije istina....

kako je lako pokrenuti lavinu

i uvijek zavrsi na onome sto kaze jasena, roda bi trebala, zasto roda ovo ili ono...

rado cemo poslusati glas javnosti, ali, svatko se moze na kraju boriti za ono sto hoce.....a ove napade smatram neprostojnoscu, jer doci na neciji portal i govoriti kako bi netko trebao pisati i kakve bi tekstove trebao stavljati, sorry ....

kad smo pocinjale s peticijom 'moje tijelo, moj porod, moj izbor', da smo slusale glas javnosti i struke - ne bi smo trebale ni krenuti s udrugom....mi smo se okupile oko zajednickih ciljeva i vizije i krenuli...

napadi na rodu nisu ni prvi ni zadnji, impliciranje da roda nesto misli ili propagira sto vrijedja ljude, takodjer....

zao mi je....

zao mi je sto se tako osjecate, zao mi je sto se odmah sjate dezurni napadaci na udrugu cim krene lavina...
zao mi je sto se ne razumijemo, zbilja mi je zao

----------

> Komentari sto bi Roda trebala, morala, sto bi bilo za Rodu najbolje... to vjerojatno vrijedja svaku pojedinu clanicu koja je angazirana oko brojnih projekata u udruzi. Na takve se necu uopce osvrtati - imate prostora, puno je problema u drustvu, dobro bi doslo jos udruga, volontera i dobrih ljudi da se bave istim stvarima kao i Roda pa izvolite, napravite to na pravi nacin, ispravniji nego sto to Rode cine.


Apsolutno točno. 

Ali opet, Roda kao udruga samim time nije i niti će biti abolirana od kritike. Kritika nije napad.

----------


## sw mama

> Dodaj tome vecinu posta sw mame


A zasto?
Mene, osobno, kao inteligentnu osobu vrijedja pomisao da bih trebala razdvojiti ono sto se nalazi na sluzbenom glasilu udruge od stava udruge. I skidanje odgovornosti sa sebe u stilu "mi smo samo preveli tekst". Pitala sam, nije mi odgovoreno- da bilo koji novinar objavi nesto u novinama sto je uvredljivo, tko je odgovoran? Njegov izvor, on, njegov urednik, glavni urednik?
Ponovit cu, za mene je uvredljivo kako olako skidate odgovornost sa sebe pod opravdanjem da to nije izvorno vas tekst i nije stav uduge. Zasto se onda nalazi na glasilu udruge, ako ne odrazava njen stav? Zar se u javnosti predstavljate kao nesto sto nije?
Tekstova ima raznih, pogotovo o elektivnom carskom, je li bas bilo potrebno prevesti onaj koji ce pogoditi dobar dio zena koje su radjale carskim?
Usput, ovo vec govorim jos od teksta o adaptiranom, nitko ne reagira. I ne govorim to zato sto smatram da ste militantne, vec zato sto dobronamjerno kritiziram nesto sto kritici podlozno jest. Voljela bih da se, ako vec objavljujete ista, informirate o temeljnim i etickim pravilima struke.
Nisu svi tekstovi na portalu losi, najveci je dio prosjecan, ima ih nekolicina zaista dobrih, pa i nekih s kojima se uopce ne slazem, ali su dobro pisani. Ovaj to nije, kao sto nije ni onaj o ad. mlijeku. Zasto je uvredljivo ono sto kazem o tome?

----------


## sorcina kikica

ja čitam ovu raspravu s mamom. obadvije smo se jako uzrujale. zašto mislite da djeca nemaju osjećaje?

nijedno dijete rođeno carskim rezom ne želi razmišljati o sebi kao o izraslini, kao o nečemu što je smetalo pa je trebalo biti izvađeno.

ja se ne osjećam izvađeno, mene je mama rodila. 

mene vrijeđa to što je to uspoređivano s kirurškim odstranjivanjem (stranog tijela) iz majke, kao neka izraslina, a ne dijete. 

zar vas vrijeđaju moji osjećaji?

----------


## Zorana

Sorciere, ne mogu vjerovati. :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
A meni si jednom u jednoj raspravi rekla da je moja odredjena recenica bila niski udarac.
Ti tako daleko ides da ukljucujes dijete u ovu raspravu? :shock: 

Draga kikice, da je tvoja majka citala ovu raspravu kako treba, sigurna sam da bi vidjela kako nitko djecu rodjenu carskim rezom ne smatra izraslinama koje treba ukloniti. 
Isto tako, tvojoj majci iz nekog razloga jako smeta tehnicki opis doticnog kirurskog zahvata, ili da se izrazim prihvatljivije, smeta joj tehnicki opis radjanja djeteta carskim rezom. 
Ja stvarno ne vidim da je za njezine osjecaje odgovoran bilo tko osim nje same. 
Sve ovo sto ti pises su rijeci nase drage Sorciere. 
Sorciere, steta sto si se odlucila taj tvoj negativizam projicirati na dijete. 
Jer sigurna sam da ovdje nikome nije namjera uvrijediti niti jednu mamu, a kamoli uvrijediti dijete.
 :Sad:

----------


## mamma Juanita

toliko o "ne"tjeranju maka na konac.

----------


## sw mama

> smeta joj tehnicki opis radjanja djeteta carskim rezom.


oprosti, u tekstu pise da te zene NE RADJAJU, vec im djecu VADE. Koliko znam to nije tehnicki opis radjanja. 
I da, ta recenica, izvadjena iz konteksta ili ne, vrijedja osjecaje zena tamo gdje su najtanje- u majcinstvo. Nema nikakve potrebe da se nalazi u tekstu.

----------


## Zorana

Pa vade djecu. Ili se nesto drugo desava za sto ja ne znam?

----------


## maria71

> Pa vade djecu. Ili se nesto drugo desava za sto ja ne znam?





> ja se ne osjećam izvađeno, mene je mama rodila.


očito da stojimo na oprečnim stranama i da se nikad nećemo složiti

kao i mc ,odoh ja s ove teme

----------


## sw mama

nije bit jel ih tehnicki vade, vec da se eksplicitni tvrdi da zene s carskim NE RADJAJU!!!! Zaista ne razumijem kako to ne razumijete.

btw, evo jedan ok tekst o carskom.

Carski rez 

Rečeno vam je da će se vaše dijete najvjerojatnije roditi carskim rezom? Najvjerojatnije znate o čemu je riječ. Porod carskim razom znači da se Vaše dijete neće roditi klasičnim, vaginalnim putem, nego će biti porođeno operacijom. Ovakva operacija podrazumijeva kirurški rez koji se čini na trbuhu neposredno iznad stidne kosti. 
U današnje vrijeme sve je češća odluka liječnika da se porod dovrši carskim rezom, jer je mogućnost komplikacija nakon i za vrijeme operacije svedena na minimun, a kod vaginalnog poroda, ukoliko liječnik tako procijeni, može doći do raznih komplikacija, uključujući i mogućnost manjeg ili većeg oštećenja bebe (pr. nestanak kisika na porodu). U novije vrijeme, oko 15% poroda završava carskim rezom, iako taj raspon varira od 10 – 30%. No, treba reći, usprkos povećanju dovršenja poroda carskim rezom, rezultati koji se tiču zdrvalja novorođenčeta nisu bitno bolji (barem ne u tom omjeru povećanja) što jasno pokazuje da je vaš ”strah”, ali i liječnički, često neopravdan. 
U ginekološkim ordinacijama često susrećemo žene- trudnice (pogotovo prvorotke) koje silno žele carski rez, bojeći se svih (strašniiihhh) priča o bolovima poroda. Pripadate li u ovu skupinu koja priželjkuje carski rez (a nije rijetka, vjerujte), znajte da nije riječ o bezazlenom zahvatu, iako je medicina dovoljno napredovala od onog doba kada je rodilja koja je rađala carskim rezom obavezno umirala (nemojte se prepasti, govorimo o zaista davno prošlom vremenu). Postotak smrtnosti danas za vrijeme carskog reza, malen je, ali postoji. Imajte, stoga, na umu da carski rez nije mala operacija. I danas je povezan s mnogo većim rizicima i komplikacijama, ukoliko se uspoređuje s ”normalnim” porodom. Zašto vam ovo sve govorimo, a vi ste tik pred porodom? Nije da vas strašimo, ali nije preporučljivo silno  ”željeti” carski rez, misleći da je to lakši način da postanete majka, jer, uvjeravamo vas, nije. I ne samo zbog mogućnosti komplikacija, što će vam posvjedočiti svaka žena koja je morala roditi carskim rezom. 
No, u liječničkoj ambulanti, ukoliko znate da može ili mora doći do carskog reza, on će biti planiran unaprijed i vi ćete biti upoznati sa svime. Takav je carski rez sigurniji jer se pripremom mogućnost komplikacija smanjuje na najmanju moguću mjeru. Međutim, upravo zbog te i najmanje mogućnosti komplikacija, liječnici, (a i vi biste trebali) preferiraju ”prirodan” porod. No, čak i kad tako započne, s posve prirodnim trudovima, ne mora značiti da neće doći do carskog reza, a liječnik će procjeniti potrebu za vrijeme poroda.  

Zašto carski rez?

Razlozi za porod carskim rezom različiti su. Oni uključuju prehodeću posteljicu-placentu previju, višeplodne trudnoće s tri i više beba, (pre)veliko dijete, odnosno znakove disproporcije – stanja kada je dijete preveliko da bi moglo proći kroz zdjelicu, blizanačku trudnoću gdje je vodeći blizanac smješten položajem zadkom, anomalije zdjelice koje onemogućuju prolaz ploda, tumore (miome ili ciste jajnika) koji blokiraju izlaz zdjelice, dva ili više prethodna carska reza, prethodne operacije na maternici i brojne druge. Kao što vidite, razlozi su zaista mnogobrojni, ali ne i tako česti u praksi. 
Indikacije za hitni carski rez postavljaju se u vrijeme samog poroda kada se pomoću nadzora bebe ustanovi da se ona ne osjeća dobro (tzv. patnja ploda) i da ju hitno treba poroditi. Ovo se najčešće uočava na temelju otkucaja srca CTG zapisom ili analizom krvi djeteta. Ove dvije metode mogu pomoći pri prepoznavanju lošeg dovoda kisika bebi, što može izazvati daljnje probleme kod djeteta. Do smanjenog dotoka kisika bebi dolazi radi smanjenje funkcije posteljice, čvora pupkovine itd. Porod tada, po liječničkoj procjeni, bezuvjetno mora završiti odmah, znači što je prije moguće. 
Slijedeća skupina indikacija za carski rez jesu neadekvatne i neučinkovite kontrakcije maternice (trudovi) koje se ne mogu ili nisu poboljšale infuzijom oksitocina (popularno zvanim ”dripom”). Znači da usprkos stalnim jakim, i često, bolnim trudovima, grlić maternice se ne otvara onom brzinom kako bi trebao. 
Carski rez također je indiciran ukoliko postoji nesrazmjer između veličine bebe i promjera porođajnog kanala, tj. dijete je preveliko da bi moglo bez teškoća proći kroz zdjelicu.  Nažalost, takav nesrazmjer nije moguće dijagnosticirati prije samog poroda i dijagnoza se obično postavlja tek kada dođe do odstupanja „napredovanja“ poroda unatoč adekvatnim trudovima. Potom, ukoliko se beba nije očekivano i pravilno postavila u uzdužni položaj, vaginalni porod nije moguć. U nekim će slučajevima liječnik pokušati okrenuti dijete, no, ukoliko to nije moguće, carski je rez svakako rješenje. 
U rijetkim slučajevima određenih bolesti majke (EPH gestoze, teški oblici šećerne bolesti ili neke srčane bolesti) preporuča se porod obaviti carskim rezom pogotovo kada je ugroženo zdravlje majke i nema se vremena čekati početak spontanog normalnog vaginalnog poroda. Genitalni herpes također je indikacija za porod carskim rezom kako ne bi došlo do infekcije djeteta, a također se smatra i da AIDS treba smatrati kao relativnu indikaciju za carski rez jer ukoliko nije došlo do infekcije ploda unutar maternice prije poroda, do nje može doći prilikom poroda. Rizik se smanjuje carskim rezom. 

Anestezija kod carskog reza

Carski rez se tradicionalno obavljao pod općom anestezijom. No, u novije vrijeme sve se češće i u nas koristi regionalna anestezija (epiduralna ili spinalna) koje dokazano smanjuju komplikacije vezane uz operaciju, a i omogućavaju dobar pregled stanja bebe netom nakon poroda (Apgar) jer dijete nije anestezirano zajedno s vama općom anestezijom. Ukoliko ne postoje kontraindikacije za regionalnu analgeziju koje su vrlo rijetke, ona se svakako preporuča. 
Regionalna anestezija daje se injektivno u dio leđa, prethodno «umrtvljen» lokalnom anestezijom. Nedugo nakon davanja injekcije, osjetit ćete da vam se «oduzima» donji dio tijela, otprilike od zadnjeg rebra na niže. Petnaestak minuta nakon dobivanja regionalne anestezije, uopće nećete osjećati noge. Ovaj je osjećaj privremen i nemojte paničariti. Osjet će vam se vratiti za nekoliko sati u potpunosti. 

Sama operacija i nakon nje

Prije same operacije obrijat će vam (a znate li da idete na carski rez, to možete i sami učiniti) stidno područje. Potom ćete, prije operacije, primiti klistir za pražnjenje crijeva,  i stavit će vam se kateter, tj. cjevčica izravno u mokraćni mjehur. Ukoliko znate da idete na carski rez, najmanje šest sati prije same operacije nemojte konzumirati hranu, niti tekućinu. 
Netom prije same operacije dobit ćete nekoliko boca infuzije, a nakon primitka anestezije, operacija će početi. Liječnik će učiniti rez neposredno iznad stidne kosti i iako vam to tada zasigurno nije važno, on se poslije gotovo uopće neće niti vidjeti. Liječnik potom dolazi do maternice, rukom hvata i porađa bebu. Možda je zanimljivo reći da većina djece, iako su majke primile regionalnu anesteziju, u ovom trenutku, sve dok ih liječnik ne primi, mirno spavaju. Ukoliko ste primili regionalnu anesteziju, svoju bebu možete vidjeti odmah. Ovo majke koje su rađale carskim rezom i pod regionalnom anestezijom uvijek ističu kao prednost jer su sudjelovale u porodu, dok žene koje prime opću anesteziju, pri buđenju često svjedoče o tome da uopće nemaju osjećaj da su rodile. No, ovo je individualno. Vi jeste rodili, bili pod regionalnom, bilo pod općom anestezijom.  
Nakon poroda djeteta, liječnik vadi posteljicu, a potom zatvara šivanjem maternice i sve slojeve trbušne stijenke. Sve završava šivanjem kože. 
Za vrijeme operacije i dalje dobivate infuziju, i dobivat ćete ju još najmanje 24 sata poslije. Pokatkad dobivate i kisik na masku. Uz kateter i infuziju, ponekad se postavlja i tzv. dren koji se najčešće vadi 24 sata nakon operacije. Rana se prekriva gazom ili velikim flasterom. Po završetku operacije, vas se prebacuje u odjel intenzivne njege gdje ćete ostati sljedećih 24 sata uz pojačan nadzor medicinskog osoblja. Kako je svaka operacija bolna, i carski rez je, i tu ćete «ispaštati» za sve što ste propustili bolove trudova kod vaginalnog poroda. Dobivat ćete lijekove protiv bolova, preko injekcija ili infuzije prvog dana nakon operacije, a potom u obliku tableta ili čepića. 
Kateter se vadi također prvog ili najkasnije drugog dana nakon operacije. Tada se očekuje da ustanete iz kreveta i pomalo se krećete. Za početak, ma kako vam bolno bilo, ipak učinite nekoliko koraka oko kreveta i sjedite na krevetu. Potom, počnite se što prije normalno kretati, otiđite do toaleta, postupno se vraćajte u normalu. U bolnici nakon carskog reza obično ostajete 5 dana, ali se dan operacije računa kao 0-ti, tj. ne računa se. 
Prvi dan nakon operacije nemojte jesti, i pijte malo tekućine za ublažavanje žeđi. Drugi vam se dan već daje bolnička hrana, i pridržavajte se naputaka liječnika, ma kako gladni bili. Nemojte navaliti na kekse. Naime, kod svake operacije u trbušnoj zoni, crijeva se «ulijene» i nemojte ih opterećivati hranom kako ne bi došlo do «zatvora». Za tri dana očekuje se potpuna normalizacija vaše stolice i ukoliko do tog ne dođe, dobit ćete čepić.  Dojenje se preporuča i ukoliko želite, a nadamo se da želite, možete ga započeti čim dobijete dijete. 

Zlatni savjeti

Zlatno pravilo nakon carskog reza glasi: «prihvatite svu pomoć koju vam drugi nude i tražite još“. 
Kako ne bi došlo do infekcije zahtijevajte da Vam se rana previja barem prvog dana i kasnije svakog drugog dana, a nije na odmet niti da sami imate antibiotski prašak ili sprej sa sobom. 
Postoji mogućnost usporenog rada crijeva i obavezno „prijavite“ prve vjetrove i stolicu. Ukoliko niste imali stolicu treći dan nakon operacije trebat će simulirati rad crijeva. 
Pažljivo uklonite svaki odjevni predmet koji može pritiskati na ranu. Rana treba biti suha pa se preporuča po odlasku iz bolnice čak skinuti gazu ili flaster, što ranije. 
Iako zvuči nelogično i znamo da vas boli, od iznimne je važnosti da ustanete iz kreveta i počnete se kretati što je ranije moguće. Na ovaj način smanjujete sami mogućnost komplikacija. 
Ustajanje i hodanje obično su doista bolna iskustva prvih dana nakon carskog reza. Ne ustručavajte se zatražiti pomoć, od drugih rodilja ili medicinskog osoblja.  Pri ustajanju iz kreveta, pomognite se rukama, a kod hodanja pokušajte više noge pomicati u koljenima,kako biste smanjili pomicanje u kukovima, gdje zaista boli. 
Nakon carskog reza cjelokupan povratak organizma u normalu zahtijeva oko dva mjeseca. Prvih šest tjedana nemojte podizati teške terete, držite se uspravno i opet upotrebljavajte više koljena, no kukove za kretanje. Ne savjetuje se voziti prvih šest tjedana radi male mogućnosti ozljede rane sigurnosnim pojasom ako dođe do nezgode. 
Zaraslica carskog reza vremenom sve manje boli, a bol zamjenjuje svrbež koji postepeno prestaje nakon 6 tjedana. Potom se najčešće javlja gubitak osjeta oko zaraslice koji traje i nekoliko mjeseci, a žene znaju reći i da je bitno smanjen i nakon godine dana. 
U početku zaraslica je crvene boje koja vremenom postaje smeđkasta, te bijela, a kako je rez u području stidnih dlaka tijekom vremena se i ne primjećuje. Ovo vam je u početku najmanje važno, ali je u doba kad su žene imale uzdužni rez, česte bile one koje se niti nakon nekoliko godina na plaži ne bi željele skinuti u dvodijelne kostime. Ovo će vam biti važno. 

Sljedeća trudnoća

Nakon poroda carskim rezom u sljedećoj trudnoći liječnik će pozorno analizirati razloge koji su doveli da rodite carskim rezom. Odlučit će treba li ga ponoviti ili postoji mogućnost za normalan vaginalan porod, nakon carskog, gdje je najveći rizik mala mogućnost kidanja maternice na mjestu gdje je rađen rez prijašnjeg carskog. Ova je mogućnost zaista mala i u najvećem je broju slučajeva moguć vaginalan porod nakon carskog reza. No, sljedećem carskom nećete izbjeći ukoliko je učinjen uzdužni rez prije ili ukoliko je rađen prije 30- tjedna trudnoće. Također, ukoliko ste već dva puta rodili carskim rezom, svaka sljedeća trudnoća bit će dovršena na taj način.

----------


## mamma Juanita

zar vam uopće nije prošlo kroz glavu da je ta rečenica pisana u određenom kontekstu i da autoru nikako nije u cilju omalovažavati niti majke koju su na taj način rodile, niti njihovu djecu?
zar vam nije očito da omalovažava sustav koji je uspio toliko udaljiti nešto što je prirodno od nas samih? to ne iščitavate? jeste li možda pročitale čitav tekst s portala udruge primalja pa da imate sliku tko je zapravo on, koji su mu pogledi i što je stvarno htio reći tim člankom?ili je lakše samo iščitati jednu rečenicu izvučenu iz konteksta pa udri...

----------


## swenovamama

zar vama nije proslo kroz glavu da recenica, ma tko da ju je pisao, ma kakav da je autoritet po pitanju icega, uvredljiva je za zene koje su radjale carskim, pa cak i ako je autor zelio time krenuti na sustav- a to je tvoja interpretacija, ne bavim se time sto je pisac mislio reci. 
Njegova je odgovornost da ne pise takve recenice velika, to veca, kani li takve recenice publicirati. 
I jos nesto- ako taj i takvi tekstovi nisu stajaliste udruge, vec pokazivanje pristupa problematici, biste li onda publicirali tekst o prednostima carskog reza nad vaginalnim porodom, o cinjenici da je kod carskom manja mogucnost rupture maternice, da zene s carskim rezovima imaju manje problema s inkontinencijom itd. Hocu reci, ako je rijec samo o pokazivanju drukcijih stavova.
I ne morate mi odgovoriti. I ja se povlacim iz rasprave.

----------


## Zdenka2

Ovdje se dosta ljudi osjeća jako povrijeđeno i mislim da bi to bilo dobro polazište za okretanje ove jako ružne rasprave u konstruktivnom smjeru. Dakle, činjenica je da se žene koje su rodile carskim rezom, a i njihova djeca, osjećaju pogođenima i to jako. Moje je mišljenje da u iznošenju svojih stavova treba biti obazriv prema osjećajima drugih ljudi i da je uvijek pametnije izbjeći formulacije koje bi ih mogle povrijediti, čak i ako mislimo da imamo sto posto pravo. Ne sviđa mi se bezobzirna logika: mi imamo svoje mišljenje, ako vam se ne sviđa, nađite si bolje mjesto. Nije li to stvarno grubo i isključivo? Je li rješenje u tome da se sva drugačija mišljenja očiste i da ostanu samo istomišljenici, drugim rječnikom zvani jednoumnici? Prije nekog vremena se je vodila rasprava o carskom rezu pod naslovom: jeste li rodile svoju djecu. Ja nisam mogla vjerovati svojim očima kad sam vidjela taj naslov. Neprihvatljivo mi je da se žene koje su rodile carskim rezom moraju osjećati drugorazredne, jer nisu ostvarila ideal prirodnosti. Kad sam već kod prirodnosti, pitam vas tko je od nas potpuno prirodan? Možemo li mi to uopće biti, s obzirom da smo ljudi, sa svim slojevima civilizacije koje nosimo u sebi. Također, možemo li na isti način raspravljati o prirodnosti i neprirodnosti i kad se radi o nekim drugim pitanjima i kako bi to bilo dočekano? Treće pitanje je osobno.  Pitam se kako u podtekstu tih razmatranja o prirodnom porodu i operaciji kojom se vadi dijete, prolazim ja koja nisam rodila, moje dijete koje zna da ga mama nije rodila i moj muž koji to dijete nije napravio? Jel' se mi možda samo igramo da smo mama, tata i sin? Ili možda od svih tih prirodnih i neprirodnih bogatstava imamo najvažnije, ljubav?

Rode se nedvojbeno trude i hvala im na tome. Ali trud nas ne apsolvira od grešaka. Meni je osobno u redu da se polemički piše o svemu, pa i o carskom rezu, ali kad se netko osjeća povrijeđenim vjerujte mu i pokušajte učiniti da ne bude tako. Mislim da bi to ipak bila viša razina komunikacije od pukog jukstapozicioniranja argumenata i stavova do u beskonačnost. Malo milosti ili, kome više paše, altruizma bilo bi mnogo bolje.

I još nešto. Na ovom forumu se puno puta raspravlja o pravu djece da kažu svoje mišljenje. Zašto Sorcina kikica ne bi imala pravo na to samo zato što se slaže s mamom, ne razumijem.

----------

> biste li onda publicirali tekst o prednostima carskog reza nad vaginalnim porodom,


Svakako, *kad je c.r. opravdan i kad se on izvodi po preporuci liječnika*.

I pisali smo o c.r., npr.ovdje, tu se mogu iščitati situacije kad carski ima prednost na vaginalnim (bezuvjetne indikacije prema Odentu):

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2241

Postoji i psihološka komponenta vezana na način poroda: patološki strah od vaginalnog poroda, što se također može razmatrati kao moguća indikacija za c.r. 




> da zene s carskim rezovima imaju manje problema s inkontinencijom


Na ovo samo mogu citirati odlomak iz Odentove knjige _The Caesarean_:




> U budućnosti, ako se temeljne potrebe žene koja rađa ponovo ne otkriju, i ako se vaginalni porod sve češće nastavi predočavati kao rizični način rođenja djeteta koji može uzrokovati različite tjelesne ozlijede i bolesti, pitam se ne bi li bilo lakše i brže samo pobrojati preostale razloge za vaginalni porod, radije nego pokušavati analizirati tisuću i jedan mogući razlog za carski rez.


Valjda još treba proći x topica sa x stranica da se počne razlučivati nenasilni vaginalni porod (koji štedi međicu i daje vremena tkivu da se dovoljno rastegne) i nasini vaginalni porod (koji izaziva razderotine koje mogu, kad su velike i duboke, dovesti do inkontinencije).




> Ovdje se dosta ljudi osjeća jako povrijeđeno


Toga uvijek ima jer ne čitamo svi isti tekst na isti način. I ja sam rodila carskim rezom, ali nisam nimalo povrijeđena.

----------


## sw mama

ima li igdje u tekstu koji sam stavila u post o carskom mjesto  gdje se tvrdi da je carski zgodno raditi i kad ne treba?
A ipak, tekst ne vrijedja nikoga. 
Dakle, moze se o tome pisati i bez da se povrijedi hrpa zena koje su na carski redovno, u 99% slucajeva, otisle prema lijecnickoj procjeni. Ne moze?

----------

> Ja stvarno ne vidim da je za njezine osjecaje odgovoran bilo tko osim nje same. 
> Sve ovo sto ti pises su rijeci nase drage Sorciere.


draga zorana, ja sam u svom odgovoru samo izrazila svoj stav, jer i ja također, kao forumsko dijete, imam pravo na svoja mišljenja i osjećaje.  bez obzira da li se ta mišljenja slažu vašima i onima moje mame - ili ne. ja se ovdje s njom opravdano slažem, i molim te da mojim izjavama drugi put ne oduzimaš identitet. hvala. 




> I još nešto. Na ovom forumu se puno puta raspravlja o pravu djece da kažu svoje mišljenje. Zašto Sorcina kikica ne bi imala pravo na to samo zato što se slaže s mamom, ne razumijem.


zdenka, hvala na podršci   :Kiss:  .



s obzirom da mi se čini da moje mišljenje očito ovdje nije važno, i ja ću se suzdržati od daljnjih odgovora.

----------


## sorcina kikica

ovo gore sam ja napisala...

----------


## sw mama

> Svakako, kad je c.r. opravdan i kad se on izvodi po preporuci liječnika. 
> 
> I pisali smo o c.r., npr.ovdje, tu se mogu iščitati situacije kad carski ima prednost na vaginalnim (bezuvjetne indikacije prema Odentu):


nije rijec i ne mislim na tekst koji nabraja indikacije za sekciju. Vec neki publiciran u strucnoj medicinskoj literaturi, oprecan odentovom razmisljanju. Dakle, potpisao ga je lijecnik, ali je nj misljenje o carskom takvo da svaka zena treba ici na njega. Mislim, to je oprecno misljenje od udruge, ali zasto se i takvo sto ne nalazi na portalu kad je portal mjesto gdje se ne publicuiraju tekstovi koji odrazavaju stavove udruge?

----------

Apsolutno potpisujem* zdenku*,svaku riječ.

Toliko sam toga lijepoga pročitala na ovom forumu o odgoju djece,o uvažavanju tih malih osoba,njihovom pravu na vlastite osjećaje,mišljenja i stavove od najranijeg doba,dok ni ne nauče govorno formulirati iste.

Shvatila sam da i sama tako osjećam i odgajam,da nisam čudakinja koja eto nekonvencionalno odgaja djecu već da itekako ima žena koje osjećaju i rade kao i ja....

...i onda jedna od takvih žena imputira da dijete-tinejdžerica nikako ne može imati adekvatan stav o navedenoj temi već da joj je riječi usadila njena mama koja je koristi za prepucavanje na forumu.

To se zove nedosljednost-s jedne strane kritizirati svakoga tko ima hrabrosti ustvrditi na ovom forumu da ipak!!!!!treba postaviti nekakve granice djeci koju odgajamo jer kao time sputavamo djecu-a s druge strane nonšalantno ustvrditi da tinejdžerica ne može sama smisliti pet rečenica koje je napisala!!?!

Zar nije moguće da je sorciere posjela kćer pred kompjuter i pitala je:draga pročitaj ovo,što ti misliš o tome?i da je malena zaista napisala što misli?

Jako me žaloste ovakvi dvostruki kriteriji.

Rodinom forumu sam pristupila otvorena srca a sad sam iskreno žalosna.

----------


## ronin

Isprika,zaboravih se logirati,ovaj gost sam ja!

----------


## Luna Rocco

> ...misljenje o carskom takvo da svaka zena treba ici na njega. Mislim, to je oprecno misljenje od udruge, ali zasto se i takvo sto ne nalazi na portalu kad je portal mjesto gdje se ne publicuiraju tekstovi koji odrazavaju stavove udruge?





> Dalje, o tome kakvi se tekstovi pojavljuju na portalu i jesu li SVI stav udruge... Ja portal vidim kao mjesto preko kojeg:
> 
> 1. promoviramo stavove udruge
> 2. predstavljamo svoje projekte
> 3. informiramo i educiramo o temama koje su bliske podrucjima kojima se bavimo
> 4. predstavljamo teme koje motiviraju citatelje na promisljanje i mijenjanje ukorijenjenih stavova
> 5. izazivamo ukorijenjene stavove koje smatramo stetnima po nas i djecu
> 6. osnazujemo zene, roditelje.


Mislim da promoviranje medicinski neindiciranog carskog reza ni po kojem navedenom kriteriju ne ulazi u opis poželjnih tema. Iskreno se nadam da nećeš još daljnjih 63 puta postaviti isto pitanje, očigledno je da je odgovor NE (ne govorim u ime Udruge, već zbrajam dva i dva).

----------

Na Lunin post nadodajem ovaj odlomak iz Jaseninog posta (zašto se oprečna mišljenja od udružnog neće naći na portalu, sw mama pita na primjeru carskog reza):




> Jedino pravilo kojeg se drzimo (urednistvo) jest da tekstovi i ideje koje se provlace u tekstovima *ne smiju biti kontra nasih ciljeva, vizije i misije, vrijednosti i principa djelovanja*, da ne miniramo same sebe. I to smatram legitimnim pravom Rode kao vlasnika portala.

----------


## sw mama

ispravi me ako grijesim nije li sve sto je nabrojano dio aktivizma udruge? I nisu li ti tekstovi na portalu ipak odraz stavova udruge?
I iskreno se nadam da cu dobiti normalan odgovor. Po cemu se ti i takvi tekstovi razlikuju od sluzbenog stava udruge?

----------


## BusyBee

Molim vas da prestanete raspravljati o nacinu na koji urednistvo bira tekstove. I nuditi zamjenske tekstove. I raspravljati u kojoj mjeri svi tekstovi na protalu odrazavaju ili ne odrazavaju stav udruge. O tome je definitivno sve receno, a to i nije tema topica.

----------


## suncokret

Zdenka2   :Naklon:

----------

sorcina kikice, nadam se da i inače o Rodi imaš objektivnu sliku koju si stekla *potpuno sama*, čitajući rodin portal i postove na forumu u kojima se naglašava stav udruge u nekim pitanjima, prateći rodine aktivnosti, uvidom u viziju, misiju i statut udruge. 




> Zar nije moguće da je sorciere posjela kćer pred kompjuter i pitala je:draga pročitaj ovo,što ti misliš o tome?i da je malena zaista napisala što misli?


Ne da je moguće, nego vjerujem da je, ali mame carice koje imate mlađu djecu, vi ćete djecu u prvom srednje staviti pred raspravu da li su ili nisu rođena? Mame koje su putem MPO dobile djecu, vi ćete djecu u prvom srednje staviti pred raspravu da li su djeca ili stvar, da li je njihovo začeće Božji čin ili nije? 

Ja bih rekla da su to nerazjašnjenje emocije: moje dijeze zna da je _rođeno kirurškim putem_, zna da je _rođeno_, i zna _kako_. 

I kad čitam članak operaciji kojoj se vadi dijete, ja čitam ono što piše iza tog članka (porođajna bol koju treba svakako izbjeći, trudovi koje sebi moderna žena sebi neće priuštiti...), čitam o dehumanizaciji poroda i o porodu čiju je bol poželjno prespavati, čitati časopise ili gledati TV dok epiduralna čini svoje...

----------


## Zorana

Dragi goste, nigdje ja nisam rekla da jedna tinejdzerica ne moze smisliti i napisati pet samostalnih recenica. Ali, rekla sam da iza pojavljivanja na ovoj temi stoji njezina mama. I da iste rijeci koje pise ta tinejdzerica su rijeci koje je njezina mama pisala. 
Naravno da je moguce da dijete ima misljenje kakvo ima. I ima puno pravo na njega. Ali se u kikicinoj izjavi ocituje utjecaj njezine majke. Kao sto se utjecaj svakog roditelja ocituje u onome sto rade i govore njegova djeca. 
I to je moje misljenje. I ne mislim da bilo kome i bilo cijim izjavama oduzimam identitet time sto mislim to sto mislim. 
Kako to da se ta ista tinejdzerica nije javila na niti jednu temu do sada?

----------


## sw mama

odustajem. Definitivno.

----------


## puros

pokušala sam se suzdržati i zaboraviti na sve ovo, ali evo kako vidite nisam uspjela i to zbog zaista banalnog navoda da sam ja vrijeđala udrugu zato što sam pitala urednice kako ne razumiju da sam uvrijeđena tim dijelom teksta i zašto je teško to popraviti.

[quote="BusyBee"]Pa evo, ukratko, sto sam shvatila vrijedjanjem, sto udruge, sto urednica (i moj stav je li ovo uvredljivo ili nije, nije podlozan raspravi, to je moj dojam, jednako kao sto je vas dojam o nama i udruzi, proizasao iz jedne recenice, jednog teksta na portalu, vidljiv u gotovo identicnim citatima):




> ...zaista se čudim što je pojedinim urednicama teško za razumjeti da je to zaista uvredljivo i učiniti 2 klika mišem i riješiti stvar....
> .


na koji način sam ja ovdje vrijeđala udrugu? zaista molim pojašnjenje.

inače, potpisujem zdenku od do samo koliko sam vidjela nema drugih zainteresiranih. 

baš sam žalosna što je sve ovako.

----------


## Timmy

Pa di sam ja bila dok se ovaj link ovako lijepo razvio? 

I ja sam mama kojoj su izvadili dijete (citaj rodila) i to u onoj  sobi gdje se vade djeca (citaj radjaonici) i u ginekoloskom kartonu mi pise starija zena kojoj su izvadili dijete (citaj starija prvorotkinja). I kad mi cura bude tinejdjerica reci cu joj: srce, ti si zaceta u laboratoriju pa su te stavili nazad u mamu i onda su te kad je doslo vrijeme izvadili.  Piece of cake. A sve to da ne bude zabune tko je rodjen a tko izvadjen jer djetetu treba predociti cinjenice i golu istinu, zar ne? A sta cu ako mi se desi da drugo dijete donesem na svijet vaginalno? Onda ce mi djeca biti razlicita jer prvo dijete prvoizvadjeno a drugo je onda prvo(ili drugo) rodjeno...............Jesus...........

Puros ne zalosti se, sve je ovo rock'n'roll jer da nije, ja bih stvarno bila ljuta  8) . 

Zdenka carice   :Heart:  , odnosno potpisujem Zdenku (da ne bi netko slucajno pomislio da su i njoj izvadili dijete).

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> forum Romanum bio je središnji trg u starom Rimu gdje su stari Rimljani svakodnevno dolazili čuti što ima novoga


čitam i čitam.... sedam stranica...
moj sažetak: baš rasprava k'o na trgu, a moglo bi se i reći - na placu...  :Razz: 
na svih sedam stranica ni jedne riječi komentara o tekstu, već samo o nekoliko riječi tendenciozno iščupanih iz konteksta i tendenciozno i pogrešno protumačenih.
ja mislim da bi autor teksta ostao bez teksta da ovo može pročitati, jer mu nije ni na kraj pameti vrijeđati rodilje, nego se zalaže za njih, a protiv postupaka koji mogu životno ugroziti i njih i njihovu djecu. spornom rečenicom izrazio je kritiku prema nečemu što se   *r a d i*   rodiljama mimo medicinskih indikacija i time im se neopravdano *oduzima njihovo pravo da same prirodno  r o d e  svoju djecu*  i onda kad bi to prema svom zdravstvenom statusu mogle, što je bolje za njih i njihovu djecu. onim pomalo šokantnim izrazom da se djecu kirurški odstranjuje on želi naglasiti da se radi o nasilnom i agresivnom postupku, nečem opasnom, ili potencijalno opasnom nasuprot normalnom porodu *kad je on moguć*.
kužite? poanta nije u nikakvoj "rođenoj" i "nerođenoj" djeci, ni u zlim uredenicama koje vrijeđaju osjećaje ovih ili onih, nego u tome da se digne glas protiv nečega što je štetno i nepotrebno.
toliko od mene.

----------


## ms. ivy

kako su iz ovog teksta mame koje su rodile carskim uspjele zaključiti da nisu "prave" mame, nije mi jasno. a kako se počelo dovoditi u pitanje i majčinstvo majki posvojene djece i one začete potpomognutom oplodnjom - e to mi je tek totalna misterija.  :? 

znam da svatko gleda stvari kroz prizmu svojeg iskustva (stoput smo vidjeli na temama o dojenju), ali ovo je predaleko otišlo. pokušajmo malo smiriti emocije i pogledati stvari s odmakom - ovdje se zaista bez razloga digla prašina.

a ne bi bio naodmet ni poneki komentar teme teksta... npr., što mislite o carskom bez medicinskih indikacija?   :Wink:

----------

Bez razloga, kazes?
Ti koja si rodila to kazes nama kojoj su djeca izvadjena?
Tendenciozno izvucenih iz konteksta, je li?
A nije tendenciozna recenica?
kako se stvari lijepo mogu protumaciti...

----------


## Andora

obožavam čitat kometare  :D 
ovo je jače od križaljki i rješavanja rebusa!!!

----------


## BusyBee

Zakljucavam raspravu.

----------

